# Boy with autism makes airplanes to scale out of cardboard



## Alex (30/1/15)

*Boy with autism makes airplanes to scale out of cardboard. Here is his WestJet Boeing 737-700!*

click on this link --> http://imgur.com/a/NHl0V

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (30/1/15)

awesome stuff


----------



## rogue zombie (30/1/15)

Wow... That's amazing


----------



## rogue zombie (30/1/15)

Wow... That's amazing


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

What @r0gue z0mbie said ..twice 

Simply amazing what (some) human beings are capable of


----------

